# 2009 135i Convertible manual trunk release



## bcor66 (Oct 3, 2020)

Good Afternoon,
So I have a issue that hopefully I can get some help with. I have a 2009 135i Convertible Dinan stage 3, M1 and winter package. Unfortunately my local dealer has screwed me over and now I can no longer open my trunk, they would like for me to pay for the tow there and back plus paying them labor to open my trunk even knowing they improperly serviced the vehicle (not the first time) has caused this issue. (the battery was removed from the trunk)

I have contacted them and "Customer Relations" (CR is a joke) and neither are willing to do anything about the issue. Another dealer has sent me a schematic of the trunk where the manual release should be. They have also mentioned that I have a keyhole in the trunk to open it which I clearly do not, so I am not sure what to believe. I have removed all that I can from the inside of the vehicle. That includes the bottom of the back seat and the side panels. There is no center opening in the back seat. I scoped the trunk with a camera and still cant find it. First I connected a battery to the positive and negative spots under the hood to release the trunk, the vehicle thinks that I am stealing it so locked itself out

Any help would be great, maybe a picture of someone's open trunk for me to know exactly where it is. This has been very frustrating. I appreciate any help.

Thanks much


----------

